# LA E46M3 Meet Sunday in Santa Monica



## Mperor (Mar 4, 2002)

Gladstone's 4 Fish on Pacific Coast Highway @ Sunset Blvd., Sunday 11 AM C U there:lmao: http://hometown.aol.com/karlkoplaw/myhomepage/personal.html[/URL


----------

